# Looking for Burl Maple Veneer



## inkboy64 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the greetings folks!

I am looking for a piece of Burl Maple Veneer for my project! It needs to cover a piece of wood about 7 1/4" width and 11" length. It would be nice if it had a tight swirly pattern, attached is a photo of my original. I'm trying to come close to this existing old piece. I'm having a hard time finding a source that dosent break the bank !!!! Any suggestions would be helpful
Thanks
Tom


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Have you already ruled out eBay? 
*Edit:* Here's an example: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Maple-Burl-Veneer-12-6-5-x-17-5-0287-/150786427521?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231b924a81 
About $50, but that's for 12 pieces.


----------

